# HELP!! Do you own the Albert Herring opera score?



## LJordan525 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello!

I am currently a graduate student in Virginia pursuing my Masters in Vocal Performance. I have been casted as Florence Pike in an upcoming production of Albert Herring. Unfortunately, the school wants us to buy our own score, but they ship from Europe and are no less than $120-$150! As a broke graduate student, I don't have that kind of money right now.

I am interested in buying/renting a score from someone preferably in the United States. If you do own the score and have no use for it right now, please give me an asking price!

You can also e-mail me at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

